# JK Farms February 2019 waiting thread!!!



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I'm excited to announce that I'm expecting my does to kid in February! I've never known the month of when to expect just always had to guess until now! I have a new buck named Spirit Fire. He's a New Zealand Kiko buck that is a son of Isaiah's Fire(from Dean Hills Kikos) which I heard he's growing out just like him! Anyways I bought him a breeding harness to see if it'll help me out and sure enough it does! I'll get some pictures of the does hopefully tomorrow and post them of when they were bred and should be expecting! Can't wait to see the babies beginning of February! Here's the soon to be dad!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Pics of the girls??? Are they all kikos?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Good luck!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

goatblessings said:


> Pics of the girls??? Are they all kikos?


Yes all are purebred Kikos


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Sorry these are awful picture it started to get dark and it was raining! Some girls are skittish so I couldn't get belly pictures I know they aren't showing now but I wanna try to get belly pictures every month to see when they start showing! Hopefully it will help others!
First up is Eleanor she's a purebred Kiko with blue eyes!







Next is Esme








Emilia (yes she does have a wound on her neck not sure what happened but it has been treated and is healing nicely)


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Ella (she is freshly bred in this pic...you should have seen her when she was pregnant with a single I could have swore she was gonna have triplets! She's a big girl!)























Briar (I'm thinking she's already pregnant cause she is a very feminine doe she doesn't ever get a stomach on her and she's always been this big when pregnant although my buck did breed her I'm still unsure cause it could be from the pregnancy hormones)


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Etta hasn't been bred yet that I've seen(not marked) she was in with him a few months ago tho








Lizzy (not bred yet)








Eva


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Your herd has grown since we last you!  They’re all beautiful.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Eleanor-
Purebred Kiko
Bred 09/08/18
Due- February 5,2019
Esme-
Purebred Kiko
Bred- 09/08/18
Due- February 5, 2019
Emilia-
Purebred Kiko
Due November
Ella-
Purebred Kiko
Bred: 09/07/2018
Due- February 4, 2019
Briar-
Kiko/Pygmy cross
Bred- 09/06/2018 or already bred
Due- either in November or February 3, 2019
Etta-
Purebred Kiko
Either due in November or hasn't been bred yet
Lizzy-
Purebred Kiko
Not bred yet will update when she has
Eva-
purebred Kiko
bred: 09/03-04/18
Due: February 1, 2019


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Goat_Scout said:


> Your herd has grown since we last you!  They're all beautiful.


If I could show you all of them...there's more lol too many!!! Thank you so much!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Lots and lots of goats! Congrats on your kiko adventure! I'm having FITS taking good pics of mine. Try and try again, I guess I'm just not good at goat pics! They all look happy - good luck with your season and hopefully soon to be kids!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Thank you so much!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All nice goaties.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Lizzy-
bred- 09/10/18
due- 02/07/19
Emilia-
bred- 09/10/18
due- 02/07/19


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Well sad to say we lost Etta a few months ago to listeria! But everyone else is doing great Elena is already getting an udder....I think she snuck in with the buck a little early on like last year.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

These are some pics I got of the girls I think all are pregnant what do you guys think?






















These are just a few the others would cooperate


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

JK_Farms said:


> Well sad to say we lost Etta a few months ago to listeria! But everyone else is doing great Elena is already getting an udder....I think she snuck in with the buck a little early on like last year.


 Sorry for the loss.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Got pics of the girls! Either felt babies or an udder is growing! Except for Eleanor and Esme.
Elena-























Eva-






















Esme-


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Lizzy-






















Emilia-






















Ella-


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Briar-





























Eleanor-


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

They all are looking great! And what cute little udders!

I'm so sorry you lost Etta.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Thank you guys! I sure do miss her I wish we could have saved her but my vet wouldn’t come and she’s the only one who will do goats in my area


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All coming along nicely.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Can't wait to see little Kiko kids!

How many first time does bred and how many experienced does?


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

SalteyLove said:


> Can't wait to see little Kiko kids!
> 
> How many first time does bred and how many experienced does?


I have 4 experienced and 5 that this will be their first. For some reason I was thinking I had 8 girls due turns out I've got 9!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

One more month for the girls udders are small on some but they are growing!








Briar- this will be her third kidding








Elena- technically this is her second but I'm counting it as her first since she lost hers last year








Eva- second kidding she had the best buckling last year hopefully she'll have good looking girls this time 








Lizzy- this is her third kidding and possibly her last if she isn't a good mom again. She's great at the end but we kinda have to force her to love her kids for a week!








Eleanor- this is her first kidding and at first I didn't think she took because she doesn't look pregnant at all! But her udder is small but there and I've finally felt babies!








Ella- this is Ella's second kidding she produced a good looking and BIG boy last year!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Emilia- this is her first kidding she has a small udder can't really tell by this pic but she has one. Babies are super active in her and she is big! Hoping twins from her








Eseme- first kidding 








Uneak- last but not least Uneak who I had no clue I even bred her but I put it on my calander that she was bred and sure enough she's pregnant! She is due February the 16th! She had twins last year


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Update y'all!!! So Eva is 2-3 days past due but Elena was right on time for 150 days and gave birth to a single doeling!!!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

A pretty little doeling! She looks so proud.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

What a beautiful little doeling! And that baby is just precious. :inlove:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cuteness.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Goat_Scout said:


> What a beautiful little doeling! And that baby is just precious. :inlove:


Thank you that's my little nephew I just love that picture!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Ok sorry y'all I've been so busy with school, work and kidding!!!
We now have 9 babies 5 girls and 4 boys!!!
After the first girl (Eebee) A little boy (Everett) was born!








Then later that night Ella had twins!
A boy







And a little girl








Then the next day Lizzy had twin boys
















Then after Lizzy had twins Briar had twin....GIRLS!!!
















Then today Esme had a little doeling


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

A great big dose of cute! Congratulations!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Wow, I'm sure you've been very busy with them all! 

How many more do you have left to kid?


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Wow. That's a lot of cute in one post. Congratulations


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Oh my word!!! Cuteness overload!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Wow! Great pics and adorable kids. Congratulations


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Cute! Congrats on all the babies!


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

Oh my goodness! Baby overload! How many more does do you have still do go? Congrats on all the babies thus far!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------

